# 5D Mark III - Can't Save Settings to Card



## DaveBurbankPhotography (Mar 29, 2012)

I have multiple 5D Mark III's (and multiple 1D Mark IV's).

Every day, I want to start the day with the same base camera configuration. If I make a change to the base configuration for my 1D Mark IV, I save the settings to the CF card and transfer them to the other bodies.

I find it hard to believe that the 5D Mark III provides no way to save configuration settings to the card or attached computer via EOS Utility. Canon CPS confirms this.

Am I missing something here? If you have multiple camera of the same type, shouldn't there be a way to transfer settings from one body to another?


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 29, 2012)

No your not missing anything. Yes, being able to save/share/restore settings would be great.

The 1Dx has it, the 5Dm3 doesn't. Seems the 5Dm3 isn't "pro" enough.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 29, 2012)

Its not there in any of the 5 Series cameras, Alternatively, they have the C1, C2, and C3 positions that you can use to save different settings and recall them quickly. A lot of people have wanted this in their 1 series cameras.


----------



## DaveBurbankPhotography (May 19, 2012)

I have to wonder if there is software which can read settings from one 5D Mk III and write them to another. Something on a Mac or PC or Android device.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 19, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Alternatively, they have the C1, C2, and C3 positions that you can use to save different settings and recall them quickly. A lot of people have wanted this in their 1 series cameras.



They're available on the 1D X.


----------



## cayenne (May 19, 2012)

DaveBurbankPhotography said:


> I have to wonder if there is software which can read settings from one 5D Mk III and write them to another. Something on a Mac or PC or Android device.



I guess it might make sense to send this request in to the Magic Lantern guys?

C


----------

